# Belle



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Belle. She was a beautiful girl and it sounds like she had a very fun, loving life with you. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry to learn of your loss of Belle. You were so fortunate you found each other. I hope you find comfort in knowing that she is not alone at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Belle - a beautiful girl who I am sure has left you with many golden memories.

Run free and sleep softly Belle


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!!! I am glad you have loving memories, it is hard to say goodbye. My Maxine was 12 1/2 when she went to the bridge last Oct. Not long enough. 

I have a lab named Belle too!

Run Free Belle! 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ariska*

Ariska

Belle is so beautiful and you are the best mom, you made the right decision for her to send her to the Rainbow Bridge, where she will play with all our fur babies that have gone before, including my five, and Belle will wait for you when we arrive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Belle was a beautful, beautiful girl. You put your feelings aside to give her the most unselfish gift of love..... not letting her suffer. Bless you for that. I hope that you find comfort here...... there will always be ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read of your loss - Belle was beautiful and so lucky you found her and welcomed her into your heart and home.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Belle


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

Belle was a gorgeous girl and it was meant to be that you found each other. you had some great years together. Bless you for letting her go when the time came, that is the hardest thing when you love them. But you will see her again.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for all the very kind replies to my post. You are all a wonderful bunch of folks here & you have been a great comfort to me. I'm so glad I found this forum.
Belle was very special to everyone who knew her. She loved being with the pets my room mates had at the place where I previously lived. Her & Jingles also formed a very strong bond and they were like peas in a pod. Jingles and Gunner miss her as much as I do & have craved all the extra attention I can give them since Belle's passing


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm Sorry for your loss,I'm praying for you.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to all for the heartfelt sympathy. As I read the other posts in this forum I see how so many others feel that loss of their best friends. It just hurts a lot and yet the good times spent with these gifts from God are worth it. I was very touched about how Goldies ashes were scattered where she loved to swim. I started thinking about Belle's favorite place and it always seemed to be where ever I was, so keeping her ashes here in my living room is where I think she would love to be. For some years after I rescued her she would sleep with her head on my feet so she would know if I got up to go somewhere. Never had another dog do that. If I asked her if she wanted to go for a ride in the truck she would bark a "heck yeah" as a response. She loved the country sides we would ride through and I would point out the "horsie dogs" and "moo dogs" to her and I think she knew what I meant. Gosh, she was a wonderful companion. Hard to believe it's been over three weeks since she went to Rainbow Bridge. Each day I come home from work I miss her excitment at my arrival. Thankfully, Gunner & Jingles are a wonderful comfort at this time and I hope for many special times ahead with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry about your girl, Belle-what a BEAUTY! Love all the pictures!

I have an 11 year old Female Golden Ret. named, Smooch.

We just lost our Male Samoyed, Snobear, who was 10 years old, so I feel your pain.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

Sharlin, thank you for that photo. Beautifully done! Saved it to my "Belle file". You are all such great people here. 
Thanks to you all, and to those that are going through, or have gone through what I'm going through - time spent here does help a lot


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for the pain you are feeling now but glad that you had so many wonderful years together. Letting them go when it is the time is the last and hardest gift we ever give them. In the early days the memories hurt but also bring comfort. 

Play hard at the Bridge sweet Belle and sleep well knowing that you are very loved!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

so sorry to hear about Belle. She was a beauty! Sounds like what happened to our Maddie at 14 1/2. We didn't see the seizure but we always suspected that was what happened... her loss of sight would come and go. But the night before we took her to the vet, it was clear she was sending us a signal to let her go. The next morning she wouldn't eat and her back legs were not working. I knew it was the day to say good-bye.

I know how tough it is to lose your special girl but this forum does seem to bring comfort to me though I am weeping again as I write this. 

Best of luck to you and just know you did the right thing --she was telling you it was time.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

How easy it is to take for granted the time we have with them. Belle was blessed with robust health for her whole life. As she got older she had a few problems with her teeth (broke a couple) and had a bout of arthritis that Cosamin seemed to absolutely reverse. My first hint that anything was wrong was last November when she was acting like she was drunk. She was staggering around & her eyes were unstable. I took her, right away, to the vet and it seemed she was having 'vertigo' symptoms. Her white cell count was up so they sent me home with anti-biotics and some dramamine. It cleared up and she was in pretty good shape until May 4th, although she wasn't ever quite as active as she used to be. Honestly, I didn't know if I was going to be bringing her home that November morning and took this photo. Later, I could see in her eyes that she wasn't ready to check out yet. I've very thankful for the 6 month reprieve we got.
I've started writing Belle's story. She led a very interesting life and did so many things that I want to preserve in written form. This effort will also allow me the pleasure of reliving our life together. I just had all the tape footage I have of her digitized and it's wonderful to see her in her youth.
I think this project will be good for the healing of my heart.


----------

